# Interior got a re-trim.



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Some shots of the interior after a re-trim.










Napa Leather, feels very nice. :chuckle:


















Wrapped the steering wheel too.









Alcantara roof trim. Maybe should have gone black instead.









Got the GT-R logo stitched onto the seats.









On to the door trim too.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lovely work :bowdown1:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very tidy.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

uke: hideous.

Kidding!!! it looks lovely - I'd love to re-trim my 33 interior, but I'm sccared to even ask for a quote!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I really want to get my R32 interior looking factor fresh. Maybe on the car's 20th birthday 

I've always put it off as it's a fair bit of money for something that's not performance related, but on the other hand, anytime you use the car, you're in it. I once came to the same sort of realization about bedding. I always skimped on bedding until one day it occurred to me that I was spending 1/3rd of my life in the thing. So I went whole hog on beds and sheets and whatnot until I got married. The wife likes it spartan (hell, she slept on the FLOOR for much of her childhood) so no more of that posh and cozy bedstuff for me.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats HOT man! Love it!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW that looks superb. So next to Robson there is another company capable of doing a decent retrim! 
Did you do it locally?

No folds, everything super tight, fantastic!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

looks beautiful mate


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Hugo said:


> WOW that looks superb. So next to Robson there is another company capable of doing a decent retrim!
> Did you do it locally?
> 
> No folds, everything super tight, fantastic!


Mine was done in the UK and I'd say that the work is just as good.

I done have the Alcantara headlining though - that is very nice.

:thumbsup: The white/colour-coded inserts really work well. Wasn't sure initially but it after seeing a couple of the pictures it works very nicely.


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

That's really top notch quality work!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good work soldier!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow....very nice


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks guys!  Much appreciated.




Hugo said:


> WOW that looks superb. So next to Robson there is another company capable of doing a decent retrim!
> Did you do it locally?
> 
> No folds, everything super tight, fantastic!


Yup, I got it done locally. They do re-trims for exotics so I reckon they know what they're doing. :chuckle:


----------



## mrpsychopath (Aug 2, 2009)

very nice :bowdown1:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I've always put it off as it's a fair bit of money for something that's not performance related, but on the other hand, anytime you use the car, you're in it.


I know just what you mean. I'm all about mechanicals, but the interior is dually important to me because of that fact - I'm constantly sitting in the thing! 

DarkChild - Interior looks terrific. I especially like the roof lining and the GTR logo on the door inserts.

Justin


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow,that's really nice.


----------



## the_TRUST (Oct 25, 2003)

2 thumbs up man!! look absolutely stupendous:flame:, mind to share with us how much approx. have been invested in revampin the interior upholstery?opcorn:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

nothing short of stunning


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great.. 

I love the GTR emblem being stitched onto the doorcard section - nice touch!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

YES!!! 
I finally found something that doesnt blow me away on your car!
I think carbon seats would suit it much better. In fact I would have ripped out all the comfy stuff out and get it some serious racing bits. But I still love your car!


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

looking great

tackling the dash and center console anytime soon ?


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks fantastic... top job!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Extremeleeeeey Nice :bowdown1: also like the small GTR emblems on the door cards a Nice touch :bowdown1: 
I did something along those lines to my UK Supra ...... Re upholstered all the seats / door cards steering wheel & gear shift gaitor all in Red & Black Leather in a Red car + the word Supra embroidered on the front seats & Toyota emblems on both sides of the rear seats :thumbsup: money well spent.

CJ


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

DC,

Where did you get this done? KL?
My car needs some of this TLC!!
Can u pls PM me the contact and number.
Thanks.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats Sexual Chocolate...


----------

